# Step parent sponsorship



## expat_amerian (Apr 1, 2013)

in order to sponsor a stepchild you must have bio dads no objection letter and court papers proving sole custody. my situation i have sole legal custody but the childs bio father had his rights terminated by the judge because of abandonment for over 8 years. 

How do i get around this letter as it would be irrelevant since his rights were terminated?? and i cant find him even if it was? I asked the uae embassy and they said all i needed was a sole custody never mentioned the letter im concerned that they arent the best people to ask for leaving out vital info like that.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ask your pro. Your pro should know if he can push it thru with just the sole custody.


----------

